# what to replace sram red brake pads with?



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

What is the best replacement pads available for sram red brakes? I think stock ones are made of swiss stop, are koolstop pads available or even better?


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Try Kool-Stop Salmon brake pads. I replaced the Red for those and never looked back.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

any pad made for the Shimano/SRAM type holder will work. lots of people love Koolstop pads, the salmon in particular. at various times i've used Swisstop yellow, black, and green for alloy rims. all work fine for me.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Kool Stop blacks are nice but wear somewhat fast (they're cheap, it's not a big deal). Shimano Dura Ace or Ultegra pads are pretty great. Swiss Stop work well, pretty pricey.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I really like the Swiss Stop pads. I live in very dry climate and find that the little fin on the Kool Stop pads makes the brakes feel squishy.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd go stock with Sram replacement parts


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I really like the Swiss Stop pads. I live in very dry climate and find that the little fin on the Kool Stop pads makes the brakes feel squishy.


Doesn't SRAM source Swiss Stop blacks on their brakes? 

but I agree, love their stiffer feel over the Salmons in the dry.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a deal on a number of sets of Shimano DA pads a while back and use those. I don't think they're anything special but they seem to work as well as the stock SRAM pads IMO.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Can someone please link me to the koolstop pads that fit me?


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

sramred said:


> Can someone please link me to the koolstop pads that fit me?


Kool Stop Salmon Dura2 pads are the way to go if you have alloy rims tracks (I have no idea about carbon tracks). I've use DuraAce pads and found tht they hardened quite fast and I was constantly filing rim glaze off them. I tried Swissstop black and absolutely hated them. Worse pads I have ever used in the rain - I might have well not even had brakes. I find the Kool Stops great in both wet and dry and they have great stopping power on my Hed Belgium C2 rims with Ultegra 6600 brakes. 
Here are a couple of links to them:
Amazon.com: Kool Stop Dura 2 Brake Insert: Sports & Outdoors
Kool Stop Dura 2 Shimano-Type Brake Inserts at BikeTiresDirect
Just be sure to pick the correct "box" - you want the salmon, not the black or carbon. And you obviously need 2 sets - the price is for one set, meaning 2 pads. The Amazon page says it fits DA, Ultegra and 105 shoes, but SRAM shoes are the same


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I really like the Swiss Stop pads. I live in very dry climate and find that the little fin on the Kool Stop pads makes the brakes feel squishy.


i just grind 'em off every time i install a pair. i hate that squishy feel too.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

SteveV0983 said:


> Kool Stop Salmon Dura2 pads are the way to go if you have alloy rims tracks (I have no idea about carbon tracks). I've use DuraAce pads and found tht they hardened quite fast and I was constantly filing rim glaze off them. I tried Swissstop black and absolutely hated them. Worse pads I have ever used in the rain - I might have well not even had brakes. I find the Kool Stops great in both wet and dry and they have great stopping power on my Hed Belgium C2 rims with Ultegra 6600 brakes.
> Here are a couple of links to them:
> Amazon.com: Kool Stop Dura 2 Brake Insert: Sports & Outdoors
> Kool Stop Dura 2 Shimano-Type Brake Inserts at BikeTiresDirect
> Just be sure to pick the correct "box" - you want the salmon, not the black or carbon. And you obviously need 2 sets - the price is for one set, meaning 2 pads. The Amazon page says it fits DA, Ultegra and 105 shoes, but SRAM shoes are the same


Shimano DA pads are too abrassive for some rims.. specially their own,,

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/shimano-rs-80-c24-shedding-metal-290040.html


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I see the salmon pads for dura ace and ultegra for $7 online, confirm they fit last years sram red brakes?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sramred said:


> I see the salmon pads for dura ace and ultegra for $7 online, confirm they fit last years sram red brakes?


ANY pad that will fit shimano brakes will fit ANY SRAM brake. they have ALWAYS used the same pads. for practical purposes there are only 2 kinds of pads...Shimano/SRAM or Campy. they either fit one or the other. sooooo...99% of the brake pads on the planet will work for you.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

sramred said:


> I see the salmon pads for dura ace and ultegra for $7 online, confirm they fit last years sram red brakes?


Or you could simply follow the links I provided above. There is a Dura pad and a Dura 2 pad. The Dura pad has that annoying little "fin" that some say make them squishy. The Dura 2 (which is what those links go to) no longer have the little fin and are not squishy. As cxwrench said, Shimano pads and SRAM pads are the same.


----------



## gschacht (Aug 14, 2011)

*Sram Red Brake pad replacements*



sramred said:


> What is the best replacement pads available for sram red brakes? I think stock ones are made of swiss stop, are koolstop pads available or even better?


I have the same brake and replaced the Sram pads with Dura Ace 7900, part No. R55C3, available at Amazon or most bike shops. You will be blown away! The brakes now are like my friends Dura Ace brakes - take much less pressure to stop and the modulation and control is vastly improved.


----------

